# March's Top 3 stupidest posters from incels.is/looksmax.me



## IceCutter (Mar 8, 2019)

MyLifeIsTrash
UninspiredGuy1
SuperSayanCel
(all mine from incels.is)
Got a few more candidates but that's probably my top 3.
How about you guys?


----------



## mojopin (Mar 8, 2019)

Now do the same for this site


----------



## dogtown (Mar 8, 2019)

mojopin said:


> Now do the same for this site



@Hunter 
@StormlitAqua 
@Facial AESTHETICS


----------



## IceCutter (Mar 8, 2019)

mojopin said:


> Now do the same for this site


Title changed ?


----------



## StoicSperg (Mar 8, 2019)

dogtown said:


> @Hunter
> @StormlitAqua
> @Facial AESTHETICS


Sorry I am not 6', facially attractive, or black and am trying to improve myself here but am aware that every other method of self improvement I've tried has led me to nothing but deeper into the incel hole. You can be doubtful or critical or pessimistic about something yet still partake in it.

I'm sorry I'm not a chad and I'm sorry I can't get women to like me. I'm sorry I'm approaching 24 and virgin. I'm sorry I can;t fit in the clique here because it's mostly above average teenagers who appreciate pos-ironic humor. If all this annoys you then there's _nothing I could do._

That all said, my blackpill IQ is respectable. I ain't dumb when it comes to this stuff. He said most stupid not most annoying.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 8, 2019)

StormlitAqua said:


> Sorry I am not 6', facially attractive, or black and am trying to improve myself here but am aware that every other method of self improvement I've tried has led me to nothing but deeper into the incel hole. You can be doubtful or critical or pessimistic about something yet still partake in it.
> 
> I'm sorry I'm not a chad and I'm sorry I can't get women to like me. I'm sorry I'm approaching 24 and virgin. If that annoys you then there's _nothing I could do._
> 
> That all said, my blackpill IQ is respectable. I ain't dumb when it comes to this stuff.




*YOUR A FUCKING RETARDCEL WHO THINKS WHITE WOMEN ONLY LIKE BBC *


----------



## StoicSperg (Mar 8, 2019)

dogtown said:


> *YOUR A FUCKING RETARDCEL WHO THINKS WHITE WOMEN ONLY LIKE BBC *


I can tell you don't live in America, especially not in the Midwest, where BBC has run rampant and white women are getting pounded by entire basketball teams, zoos, and african nations. They will do anything but have white children with white men.


----------



## IceCutter (Mar 8, 2019)

23 yr old virgin male ^

Checks out
I'd bet basement dweller should be added to that list too


----------



## Autist (Mar 8, 2019)

MyLifeisTrash too blackpilled for this world


----------



## IceCutter (Mar 8, 2019)

Autist said:


> MyLifeisTrash too blackpilled for this world


Hahaha he's a complete fucking retard

And if you disagree with that sorry you're a retard too


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 8, 2019)

Insomniac from incels.is is by far the worst.

We have the same username and avatar. Who does that poser think he is?


----------



## StoicSperg (Mar 8, 2019)

IceCutter said:


> 23 yr old virgin male ^
> 
> Checks out
> I'd bet basement dweller should be added to that list too


Full time STEM job actually, typing from work avoiding a deadline tbh. Looks determine your value, not your actions. Take the redpill back to reddit.


----------



## SW01 (Mar 8, 2019)

StormlitAqua said:


> I can tell you don't live in America, especially not in the Midwest, where BBC has run rampant and white women are getting pounded by entire basketball teams, zoos, and african nations. They will do anything but have white children with white men.


Why don't you move then if it's so terrible where you live?


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Mar 8, 2019)

@StormlitAqua lives near me. he's not joking. location, location, location. JBB applies in some areas and JBW in others. its a matter of where you live. this place is infested with blacks, ergo, women are idiots and burn coal all the time. I had two exes that did that exact shit and I committed DV against them. luckily I didn't get arrested.

like I said, if you're white, you're fucked in NE Ohio.
and actually for me, at least, I'm too poor to move. Ohio, is like, the cheapest state to live in.



> muh basement dwellers



go back to reddit.


----------



## IceCutter (Mar 8, 2019)

StormlitAqua said:


> Full time STEM job actually


Doesn't mean you're not a basement dweller. Back to basementdweller.is I mean incels.is


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 8, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> Insomniac from incels.is is by far the worst.


> /s
?


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 8, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> ?


----------



## IceCutter (Mar 8, 2019)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> @StormlitAqua lives near me. he's not joking. location, location, location. JBB applies in some areas and JBW in others. its a matter of where you live. this place is infested with blacks, ergo, women are idiots and burn coal all the time. I had two exes that did that exact shit and I committed DV against them. luckily I didn't get arrested.
> 
> like I said, if you're white, you're fucked in NE Ohio.


Well at least you give an explanation of some sort. In those places all ethnics do well though not just blacks so I again I don't know why stupid posts. Unless you have true terrible misfortune to live in a god forsaken place with blacks but no other ethnics.


----------



## Tony (Mar 8, 2019)

@Mujahid @Nibba @future chadlite cels gtfih


----------



## Nibba (Mar 8, 2019)

Stupidest

@ZyzzBrah
@Hunter
@Facial AESTHETICS

Smartest

@Extra Chromosome
@Nibba
@Wincel


----------



## dogtown (Mar 8, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Stupidest
> 
> @ZyzzBrah
> @Hunter
> ...



lol you hate zyzzbrah lol


----------



## androidcel (Mar 8, 2019)

im most low iq poster here


----------



## Nibba (Mar 8, 2019)

dogtown said:


> lol you hate zyzzbrah lol


I don't hate him, he's just stupid. Another dumbass kid that doesn't know what he's talking about


----------



## dogtown (Mar 8, 2019)

androidcel said:


> im most low iq poster here



Literally impossible till @Hunter is banned


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 8, 2019)

Tony said:


> @Mujahid @Nibba @future chadlite cels gtfih


Top 3 dumbest in humanity:
@future chadlite 
@future chadlite 
@future chadlite


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 8, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Literally impossible till @Hunter is banned


free him


----------



## Autist (Mar 8, 2019)

androidcel said:


> im most low iq poster here


no me


----------



## Coping (Mar 8, 2019)

I’m the lowest iq poster here tbh ngl


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 8, 2019)

androidcel said:


> er


----------



## Nibba (Mar 8, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Literally impossible till @Hunter is banned


Can't wait for this place to be purged of retarded content


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 8, 2019)

IceCutter's Top 3 Most Stupid posters from incels (March 2019)


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 8, 2019)

_waits to get tagged lol_


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 8, 2019)

DarknLost


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 8, 2019)

Coping said:


> I’m the lowest iq poster here tbh ngl


keep coping arcbrah mogs u even in low iqness mog mog mog


----------



## IceCutter (Mar 8, 2019)

StormlitAqua said:


> That is northeast Ohio. Adding whites and blacks together accounts for 95%+ of population.


Gross. Needs nuking tbh


----------



## kobecel (Mar 8, 2019)

mogs me


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 8, 2019)

kobecel said:


> mogs me


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 8, 2019)

Tony said:


> @Mujahid @Nibba @future chadlite cels gtfih


.


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Mar 8, 2019)

IceCutter said:


> Well at least you give an explanation of some sort. In those places all ethnics do well though not just blacks so I again I don't know why stupid posts. Unless you have true terrible misfortune to live in a god forsaken place with blacks but no other ethnics.



its mostly blacks here, white flight is happening every day. we have a small contingent of Koreans in the north side but that's rich people's (lotta hipster scum too) territory. high rent prices too.


IceCutter said:


> Gross. Needs nuking tbh



yeah there's some job opportunities here but if you're white and you wanna get laid that's a huge issue, nevermind the broads who "go black" and try to come back. why we don't have Fascists here already is a mystery to me.


----------



## jefferson (Mar 8, 2019)

1.) @blackoutwhitein (is he even still around?)
2.) @IceCutter
3.) @Facial AESTHETICS


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Mar 8, 2019)

but that's Youngstown/Akron. I'm pretty sure its the same for @StormlitAqua near Cleveland. I've been there, place is an urbanite hellhole.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 8, 2019)

jefferson said:


> 1.) @blackoutwhitein (is he even still around?)


Last seen 20 minutes ago


----------



## StoicSperg (Mar 8, 2019)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> but that's Youngstown/Akron. I'm pretty sure its the same for @StormlitAqua near Cleveland. I've been there, place is an urbanite hellhole.



I live somewhere in the Greater Cleveland Area: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greater_Cleveland People forget how big cleveland is, both in population and in size.

Cleveland proper is a pure shithole full or blacks and leftists. It's a horrible place for white tradcons like myself.


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Mar 8, 2019)

I'm close to you socially but economically probably different since I'm poor. so like near Toledo, or closer to Ashtabula?
you mog me in height thought


----------



## blackoutwhitein (Mar 8, 2019)

androidcel said:


> im most low iq poster here


I second that.


jefferson said:


> 1.) @blackoutwhitein (is he even still around?)
> 2.) @IceCutter
> 3.) @Facial AESTHETICS


Yes


----------



## StoicSperg (Mar 8, 2019)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> I'm close to you socially but economically probably different since I'm poor. so like near Toledo, or closer to Ashtabula?
> you mog me in height thought


I lived in Toledo for a while and I have never lived in Ashtabula. I will narrow down where I currently live (near where I grew up) to the following counties: Cuyahoga, Lake, Summit, Lorain, Geauga, Medina, or Portage.


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Mar 8, 2019)

StormlitAqua said:


> I lived in Toledo for a while and I have never lived in Ashtabula. I will narrow down where I currently live (near where I grew up) to the following counties: Cuyahoga, Lake, Summit, Lorain, Geauga, Medina, or Portage.



Cuyahoga? my aunt and my nieces used to live there. very rich neighborhood. my cousin Cara lives in Streesboro currently.
Trumbull county though, corrupt fucking county, dirty cops, gang warfare, the Klan, prostitutes.


----------



## StoicSperg (Mar 8, 2019)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> Cuyahoga? my aunt and my nieces used to live there. very rich neighborhood. my cousin Cara lives in Streesboro currently.
> Trumbull county though, corrupt fucking county, dirty cops, gang warfare, the Klan, prostitutes.


I have family in Streetsboro. Small world I guess.


----------



## IceCutter (Mar 8, 2019)

JBB theorists related, who'd have thunk it


----------



## Facial AESTHETICS (Mar 8, 2019)

@Facial AESTHETICS

Aspie postings are not rly liked here so I guess I am top3 at least


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 8, 2019)

Facial AESTHETICS said:


> Aspie postings are not rly liked here so I guess I am top3 at least


t. nt


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 8, 2019)

Facial AESTHETICS said:


> Aspie postings are not rly liked here


The top poster here is an aspie bro


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 8, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> The top poster here is an aspie bro
> View attachment 28073


t. nt


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 8, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> t. nt


T. Nw0 cuck


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 8, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> t. nt


----------



## Hunter (Mar 8, 2019)

dogtown said:


> @Hunter
> @StormlitAqua
> @Facial AESTHETICS



care to explain?


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 8, 2019)

androidcel said:


> im most low iq poster here


t. nt


----------



## IceCutter (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Mar 8, 2019)

Most Motivated (aka newly, actively LooksMaxxing)

@AntiSocial-Fakecel
(Add here)
3.(add here)


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 8, 2019)

best poster: @Esteban1997


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 9, 2019)

You.


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Mar 9, 2019)

IceCutter said:


> JBB theorists related, who'd have thunk it



LUL HUWTYE PPL BE INBRED N SHHHEEEEIIIT


Facial AESTHETICS said:


> @Facial AESTHETICS
> 
> Aspie postings are not rly liked here so I guess I am top3 at least



I guess it beats CuckyHacks and his tranny dick fetish


----------



## androidcel (Mar 9, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> best poster: @Esteban1997


LOW INHIB GYMCEL SLAYER


----------



## dogtown (Mar 9, 2019)

Hunter said:


> care to explain?



Nope


----------



## SuperSaiyanGymcel (Mar 9, 2019)

faggot, no tag?


----------



## IceCutter (Mar 9, 2019)

SuperSaiyanGymcel said:


> faggot, no tag?


No tag mofukhead no tag


----------



## androidcel (Mar 9, 2019)

IceCutter said:


> tag


----------



## IceCutter (Mar 9, 2019)

Oh shit those guys finally banned Getlooksordie lol

Was kinda wondering where he went. 

Probably my choice for stupidest poster ever from that forum


----------



## IceCutter (Mar 11, 2019)

Autist said:


> MyLifeisTrash too blackpilled for this world


The retard still thinks tinder is the be all and end all of life 






Question for those who think average guys can get laid and have relationships: How do avg guys compete against 500-1000 tinder matches per day? | Incels.is - Involuntary Celibate


Fact: even ugly women get 500+ matches in the first day in the west. This is the minimal amount. Fact: out of 500+ men, there are some chads Question: How do these average guys who are supposedly having girlfriends and regular sex compete against those 500 men? And even if they manage to do...



incels.is





Apparently he's in his 30s a real life retard I remember when I first started reading his posts I thought he was a retarded teenager


----------



## heroinfather (Mar 11, 2019)

IceCutter said:


> The retard still thinks tinder is the be all and end all of life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were a weebfag on is. and now you have a fake chad persona. Literally so cringe inducing


----------



## IceCutter (Mar 11, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> You were a weebfag on is. and now you have a fake chad persona. Literally so cringe inducing


Literally not changed in like 2 yrs bro


----------



## badromance (Mar 11, 2019)

Making this posts confirms your stupidity
*you=stupid*


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Mar 11, 2019)

IceCutter said:


> Oh shit those guys finally banned Getlooksordie lol
> 
> Was kinda wondering where he went.
> 
> Probably my choice for stupidest poster ever from that forum


He and I got along. I don't think you get his situation.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 11, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> IceCutter's Top 3 Most Stupid posters from incels (March 2019)








@IceCutter Thoughts?


----------



## androidcel (Mar 11, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> @IceCutter Thoughts?


its over for you


----------



## IceCutter (Mar 11, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> @IceCutter Thoughts?


Bro yeah not surprised, with Knajd running the ship there this is unsurprising (he kinda doesn't like me much?). 

Be careful dude, but thanks for the shout out thread.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 11, 2019)

IceCutter said:


> Bro yeah not surprised, with Knajd running the ship there this is unsurprising (he kinda doesn't like me much?).
> 
> Be careful dude, but thanks for the shout out thread.


Fortunately, it’s only temp; I was banned for posting “it is over.” in my thread. (which by the way, it is)


----------



## SuperSaiyanGymcel (Mar 11, 2019)

daily reminder @IceCutter is a gay faggot who goes to feminist rallies


Ritalincel said:


> Fortunately, it’s only temp; I was banned for posting “it is over.” in my thread. (which by the way, it is)


dont worry im using my arab oil money to hire a team of lawyers to free you and make me admin ded srs


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 11, 2019)

SuperSaiyanGymcel said:


> dont worry im using my arab oil money to hire a team of lawyers to free you and make me admin ded srs


loled thx bro


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Mar 11, 2019)

Knajjd hates stormcels. I know that first hand.


----------



## IceCutter (Mar 11, 2019)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> He and I got along. I don't think you get his situation.


I got it enough; the guy was a fucking idiot. And if you disagree I'm gonna have to reconsider your intelligence level


SuperSaiyanGymcel said:


> daily reminder @IceCutter is a gay faggot who goes to feminist rallies
> 
> dont worry im using my arab oil money to hire a team of lawyers to free you and make me admin ded srs


Would I still be a gay faggot if I scored hot pussy at those rallies?


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 11, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> it is over.


----------



## Swagwaffle (Mar 11, 2019)

blocked


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Mar 11, 2019)

StormlitAqua said:


> well cleveland is the middle ground between toledo and youngstown so y'all come here and I'll take care of ya. @IntolerantSocialist



Ohio seems like the best place for a meetup ngl. Many posters in that area. Sad to say, I don't see myself getting out there any time soon.

@IntolerantSocialist what are your finances like at the moment? We should get tickets to MDF this year and pelt Soybeard Fatcamp with blocks of tofu.


----------



## Autist (Mar 11, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> @IceCutter Thoughts?


The Virgin 5'2 pretty boy nazi mod, The Chad 6'2 bald stimulantcel


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 11, 2019)

Autist said:


> stimulantcel



I am prescribed stimulants medications because I have ADHD-PI and am also just a low IQ dumb cunt in general tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1134 (Mar 12, 2019)

StormlitAqua said:


> I can tell you don't live in America, especially not in the Midwest, where BBC has run rampant and white women are getting pounded by entire basketball teams, zoos, and african nations. They will do anything but have white children with white men.


TBH, when it comes to the JBB meme, I am starting to see some skepticism, I think it is only a certain percent of white women that like BBC, like 15-20%, rather than all of them, because it seems like when BBC are rare, they can get beautiful white women, but when they are common they can mostly get average/fat white women. Because the beautiful white women who have BBC fetish will go with the ugly negros, in a low negro per capita area, while the high BBC per capita area has many Tyrones, so you will see the Stacy mudsharks dating them instead of ugly negros. That's my theory anyway. There still are a reasonable amount of white women who like BBC, but I don't think it's all of them.


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Mar 12, 2019)

Ledgemund said:


> Ohio seems like the best place for a meetup ngl. Many posters in that area. Sad to say, I don't see myself getting out there any time soon.
> 
> @IntolerantSocialist what are your finances like at the moment? We should get tickets to MDF this year and pelt Soybeard Fatcamp with blocks of tofu.



not too well, but could get better. and its because Ohio is a shithole (JBB is like king here). back in the 90s though we had even an Ohio deathfest, and the stoner/sludge fest Emissions From The Monolith which I attended in the 2000s. our metal and punk scene has gone down in favor of formulaic indie rock (and not noisy 80s indie, but bland nu-indie)


StormlitAqua said:


> well cleveland is the middle ground between toledo and youngstown so y'all come here and I'll take care of ya. @IntolerantSocialist



sounds cool, can my roommate come? he's a dirty hillbilly from the sticks.


IceCutter said:


> I got it enough; the guy was a fucking idiot. And if you disagree I'm gonna have to reconsider your intelligence level
> 
> Would I still be a gay faggot if I scored hot pussy at those rallies?



well idc either I didn't know him THAT well. he's from Merkel's Germany and ethnics are slaying above whites.

their women did this to their own men. letting women into power = death of a nation. check my sig.


IceCutter said:


> Well at least you give an explanation of some sort. In those places all ethnics do well though not just blacks so I again I don't know why stupid posts. Unless you have true terrible misfortune to live in a god forsaken place with blacks but no other ethnics.



blacks are the prime ethnics here. dude pajeets, asians, etc DO NOT SLAY, they are just as much school/workplace shooter material as the whites. its just BBC 24/7 here.


----------



## IceCutter (Mar 12, 2019)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> well idc either I didn't know him THAT well. he's from Merkel's Germany and ethnics are slaying above whites.



"As an ethnic? No chance"


IntolerantSocialist said:


> blacks are the prime ethnics here. dude pajeets, asians, etc DO NOT SLAY, they are just as much school/workplace shooter material as the whites. its just BBC 24/7 here.


You're either a troll or low iq basement dweller brand of incel. Troll probably seeing as you idiotically spew the just be ethnic meme in Germany which was debunked long ago.

Pajeets slay surprisingly well in 2019, beating out Tyrone alot of the time. I'd recommend all incels to listen to legit podcasts like one below and not get misdirected by trolls

Starts 9:30 in


----------



## chadisnow (Mar 12, 2019)

disillusioned is a fucking joke ass bitch.


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Mar 12, 2019)

IceCutter said:


> "As an ethnic? No chance"
> 
> You're either a troll or low iq basement dweller brand of incel. Troll probably seeing as you idiotically spew the just be ethnic meme in Germany which was debunked long ago.
> 
> ...




No, I see this IRL. the Midwest is a death trap for whites.

Also



> basement dweller


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 12, 2019)

IceCutter said:


> basement dweller


----------

